# Nz Golding Hops



## Batz (7/2/10)

I'm thinking of ordering some NZ Golding pellets, who has tried this hop? Is it similar to EKG ?

I see Ross has flowers


> From a very old cultivar, grown in New Zealand. Traditional aroma variety,
> smooth almost sweet, delicate, slightly spicy



I'll like some feedback from someone who has brewed with these.


Batz


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (7/2/10)

Come on Batz ,, Take one for the team .....

Suck it and see,,,, lol ..

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (7/2/10)

Their Fuggles flowers are great, haven't tried the Goldings as yet but if they are on the same level then I'd go for them. I understand their version of Styrians aren't much chop. 
I should get some Goldings as well and do typical UK best bitter and see how they go as well, support our colonial cousins during their GFC.


----------



## Batz (7/2/10)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> Come on Batz ,, Take one for the team .....
> 
> Suck it and see,,,, lol ..
> 
> Cheers




I possibly will Ned, I'll be doing a substantial list up as my hop supply as dwindled of late. Most of my _Chinese_ variety have been sold on ebay.  

Batz


----------



## RdeVjun (7/2/10)

Hi Batz, I've tried the NZ Goldings a few times (as flowers, not pellets though, nor the current 2009 crop), found them as per the vague description but very pleased with the subtle flavour and enjoyable perfume while bittering was quite rounded and not aggressive or objectionable. The late/ dry hops addition in a SMaSH English pale was quite delicate and had an optimum window peaking about a month from bottling for savouring but tailed off a few more months thereafter, which was a little bit disappointing- I should've drunk it all young! Still made for a cracking ESB though...

I quite like them as a traditional aroma/ late and all of the Goldings derivatives I've tried seem to have that slightly sweet, flowery base profile which I find quite agreeable. If I had to distinguish between them and EKG, the NZ Goldings are more delicate and not quite as robust, whereas EKG have a perhaps more pronounced spiciness, although differing rates would obviously dictate. If you wanted to zing up parts of the flavour spectrum or add some diversity, EKG would lend much more spiciness and perhaps mint than NZG, but they are in a roughly similar vein. I enjoy the subtlety of NZG to be honest as I readily tire of being smacked in the face by hops. It depends to some extent on the desired style too, I'd suggest being prepared for these easily- swamped characteristics, they're certainly not muted or absent, it just takes a little fore- thought to get the best out of them.

My 2c, hope that helps. :icon_cheers: 

Also, Many thanks BribieG for the heads up about the NZ Styrians. I don't think you'd be disappointed with NZ Goldings in a best bitter, suits the style well too (it'd want to considering the parentage...), not aggressively over- hopped and unlike some styles that have arguments breaking out amongst each of the hops as to who is the boss and causing a kerfuffle with the yeast and malts!


----------



## Batz (7/2/10)

RdeVjun said:


> Hi Batz, I've tried the NZ Goldings a few times (as flowers, not pellets though, nor the current 2009 crop), found them as per the vague description but very pleased with the subtle flavour and enjoyable perfume while bittering was quite rounded and not aggressive or objectionable. The late/ dry hops addition in a SMaSH English pale was quite delicate and had an optimum window peaking about a month from bottling for savouring but tailed off a few more months thereafter, which was a little bit disappointing- I should've drunk it all young! Still made for a cracking ESB though...
> 
> I quite like them as a traditional aroma/ late and all of the Goldings derivatives I've tried seem to have that slightly sweet, flowery base profile which I find quite agreeable. If I had to distinguish between them and EKG, the NZ Goldings are more delicate and not quite as robust, whereas EKG have a perhaps more pronounced spiciness, although differing rates would obviously dictate. If you wanted to zing up parts of the flavour spectrum or add some diversity, EKG would lend much more spiciness and perhaps mint than NZG, but they are in a roughly similar vein. I enjoy the subtlety of NZG to be honest as I readily tire of being smacked in the face by hops. It depends to some extent on the desired style too, I'd suggest being prepared for these easily- swamped characteristics, they're certainly not muted or absent, it just takes a little fore- thought to get the best out of them.
> 
> ...




Cheers for that RdeVjun,

Sounds like they are worth a try, funny they are not on HopNZ website but are included in their price list (as are several others).

Perhaps I'll grab 1Kg. there's always someone willing to share in some fresh hops.

Batz


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/2/10)

Hey batz I don't want to rain on your parade but when I tried them (as whole hops) I found them to be very underwhelming.

Just do not expect them to be like the UK original or you will be sadly disappointed.

I still find it objectionable and almost misleading that hops grown in other countries can keep the same name.

Warren -


----------



## Batz (7/2/10)

warrenlw63 said:


> Hey batz I don't want to rain on your parade but when I tried them (as whole hops) I found them to be very underwhelming.
> 
> Just do not expect them to be like the UK original or you will be sadly disappointed.
> 
> ...




May give these a miss then, I'm a real EKG fan so best I stick with what I know.
There's plenty of other NZ hops to choose from.

Batz


----------



## sid (8/2/10)

I use all NZ hops, NZ cascade, and motueka (B saaz) are a very good combo to try, I use this alot in my american style ale..............riwaka are good too.
I wouldn't expect NZgolding to taste exactly like the UK goldings...... as with anything horticultual, it all depends on the soil and climate the hops grow in..........................I'd expect them to be similar though.


----------



## T.D. (8/2/10)

I have a very similar opinion of these as Warren. Tried them in an IPA and the result was not even "so-so" but actually quite unfavourable. I also had a crack at NZ Willamette around the same time and had similar disappointing results. Always fun to try new varieties but once was more than enough with these ones, I'll stick to the genuine article from now on I think...


----------

